
Apple Enables Advanced Mobile Location in 11.3 Beta - AdamJacobMuller
https://9to5mac.com/2018/01/25/advanced-mobile-location-iphone/
======
AdamJacobMuller
Interesting follow-up to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16149365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16149365)
(in which AML wasn't mentioned at all).

I'd never heard of AML
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Mobile_Location](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Mobile_Location))
but it sends the location information via SMS.

